# Catfishing log jams



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Since the Pond Scum is floating again, I've rediscovered the joy of tight-lining for cats. I also noticed some new log jams and huge fallen trees on the river near my favorite holes. Do ya'll just tie up above the log jam / trees and fish up current? Any secrits you can share?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump. Interested myself.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I musta posted in the wrong forum. I thought the catfish guys would like to share some tips to go along with those photos they post. Maybe knot.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like to tie up or anchor just above a logjam and drop my bait right in front of the jam fishing down stream. That's how I usually fish for flatheads hoping they'll ease out of the cover and find my bream right in his face. Bounce around and try different spots, you can catch channel cat that way also with minnows or shrimp.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Been awhile since I've done it, but we'd let the boat drift into the jam. Most log jams are not in the swift water, current flows, but at a lower speed than the main channel. We'd use heavy line (50# or more), a good sized lead weight to get it down fast, and we'd put a gwob of worms on the hook for bait. Find a decent sized opening around the logs and drop it down. 
When they hit, you need to pull 'em up fast, no time for fighting. That's why you need the heavy line. We've caught lots of cats over 20#. Used hotdogs too, but the big gwob of worms worked best it seemed. Cut-bait probably would be good too, we just never tried it back then.. I used a fat 5' solid fiberglass boat rod, and 1 friend used a 21oz pool cue for a rod, no reel...lol...he had it rigged about like a bream buster pole.. he'd say he didn't like a pole that bent when log jamming, it'd give the fish time to hang you up... g/l


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Curdog sounds like a blast!*



CurDog said:


> Been awhile since I've done it, but we'd let the boat drift into the jam. Most log jams are not in the swift water, current flows, but at a lower speed than the main channel. We'd use heavy line (50# or more), a good sized lead weight to get it down fast, and we'd put a gwob of worms on the hook for bait. Find a decent sized opening around the logs and drop it down.
> When they hit, you need to pull 'em up fast, no time for fighting. That's why you need the heavy line. We've caught lots of cats over 20#. Used hotdogs too, but the big gwob of worms worked best it seemed. Cut-bait probably would be good too, we just never tried it back then.. I used a fat 5' solid fiberglass boat rod, and 1 friend used a 21oz pool cue for a rod, no reel...lol...he had it rigged about like a bream buster pole.. he'd say he didn't like a pole that bent when log jamming, it'd give the fish time to hang you up... g/l


I'm going to get a big cane pole, cut the tip back, and load her up with 50lb and a big hook. I bet a chunk of cut mullet or skipjack would get their attention.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't rule out shallow at night.I've done better some nights freelineing smaller fish/minnows below the brush/tree.Sometimes over by the bank up shallow is good too.I'm not an expert though,I strike out a good bit as well.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It all varies greatly day by day


----------

